# Tothboergoats kids are arriving



## toth boer goats

2015 kids are starting to arrive. :coffee2::girl:

Here are some babies out of Crossfire, he is the buck I had bought from Crossroads boers. :dance::thumb:
I am pleased so far with them. All so far are doelings. 2 Does kidded one had trips the other had twins.


----------



## happybleats

AWE..little bull dogs!! How cute!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Congrats on the cuties. 
You can go ahead and send them all down here!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians

How cute! I love the one in the last pic.


----------



## top_goat

Beautiful! And all doelings! How great!!! Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow! They look great!


----------



## Dayna

I'll take all of them!


----------



## nancy d

Beautiful babies by Crossfire!


----------



## RPC

Man they all look really nice


----------



## shilohkikos

So cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Congrats!!! What beauties! I'll take that first paint doe.


----------



## Trickyroo

No fair Victoria , that's the one I want ! 
I love that little white belt , lol. 
They're all gorgeous ! Congratulations


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That first girl looks just like her daddy did as a baby!


----------



## RPC

I like the last one


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, thank you everyone, all are nice, the first one pictured is a nice doeling, soon after she was born, she was up quickly and nursed on her own, just directed her to the teat, at a day old, was jumping and playing and at 3 days old was nibbling at momma's Alfalfa.


The solid doe pictured last is nice too, has a small white spot on her neck.

The colored doelings are out of a solid red Doe.

I can't believe they are all doelings, I expected a buck at least, not upset though, hehe, but do have people wanting bucklings and on the waiting list, oh dear. :butting:
We only just begun and not done kidding yet, LOL The does this time are spread out with kidding instead of all kidding within a week, so at least it won't be as hard on me, LOL. :goattruck:


----------



## Goats Rock

Nice, cute, healthy looking kids! Congratulations!


----------



## groovyoldlady

Boer babies are so chunky and adorable!


----------



## spidy1

Nooo, no, no, they HAVE to come here!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

:laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats

More pics of them.


----------



## packhillboers

Oh my word. Awesome. Love those stout legs!


----------



## KW Farms

Oh my...they are too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats

Thanks


----------



## HoosierShadow

They are all gorgeous! Wow, what did you do to get all does? So the doe fairy must really love the west coast lol!!!
They look awesome, love the width and the overall look of these girls. But then, your babies are always awesome!! Definitely love the variety of color/markings you are getting


----------



## toth boer goats

Thanks,LOL, the doe fairy may be here, your right, HeHe. :angel smiley::angelgoat:
We bred when the weather was cooling off, that is when we get more does, if we breed in the hot summer, we seem to get more bucks LOL.
When it begins to cool down like before or in the fall, we have gotten 50/50 as well breeding that way, so it wasn't too bad. ;-)


----------



## Trickyroo

I did not want to be the one to mention the doe fairy , but sheesh , how lucky can you get :clap: My goodness , each one is just gorgeous and adorable  Im thinking you have that doe fairy locked up somewhere , lol. :think:


----------



## In_Clover

These are extremely precious little babies. I love the scrunched up look on some of their faces! Makes them look cranky or out of sorts. What cute expressions. I really enjoy seeing baby pics. of all the different breeds, since all I have are Nigerians.


----------



## Trickyroo

I know right ^^^ sometimes they look completely disgusted with the world and they haven't been here all of 24 hours , lol..
Too cute


----------



## caprinelivin

You have a GORGEOUS kid crop!!! I love those paints and solids  (Who am I kidding...I Love Them All!) Congratulations :stars:


----------



## SerenitySquare

I have to stop looking at all of these Boar babies, they are sooo cute.
All of yours are just beautiful. Hopefully when my ND babies get here this week I will stop drooling over the boars on here:drool:


----------



## toth boer goats

HeHe, yep, don't tell anyone but the doe fairy is in the barn, blessing the momma's. No, LOL, I wish, but we have only begun in kidding I am now watching 2 other Doe's who may stop the all doeling trend. :kidred:

The kids do have funny expressions for sure, I laugh at them all the time, they are such entertainment, I love it when they smile. :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## canyontrailgoats

They're beautiful, please post more pics! Not to break the doe trend but hopefully you get bucks for all the people who want one


----------



## wdwillson

very nice group of kiddos.


----------



## packhillboers

Love seeing the baby goats. We didnt have our does bred this year. So now.. at about this time, I am really missing baby goats! I havent been on here for some time so I had to see all the babies being born. Makes me happy. We had a lot going on including taking care of fathernlaw who was in his last days. We ended up selling our buck last year. We were traveling a lot out of town to do this so we have no regrets in taking a year or two off in order to help with family. I am so thankful to be able to see so your baby goats. We sure do hope to get back into this again sometime! We have been able to keep 6 of the goats that we have. They are all so fun and happy and hope to have 2014 Does bred again this fall or winter for 2016.


----------



## toth boer goats

Thank you everyone. 

Merry, you are welcome to come back anytime when you are ready, we would be happy to see you again. 
Must be a big void not having babies to watch and play with. I feel you will see that again, one day soon. 
You well deserve it, caring for family like you do. I highly commend you for doing that. :hug:


Aww yes babies, we have had a couple of bad situations, a buck with his head back and to the side, trying to come out, tried with all my might to find the head, he was so big and long, I couldn't reach his head to put the kid puller around the neck. Momma was really opened up and dilated, I then decided to take the risk and with my husband there, I had my hand in there trying to move her wall outward to make more room for the head to come out, I told my husband to pull, it was a bit tight, but we got him out. he was alive! I didn't waste too much time, trying to figure out, how to find his head. So survival might be better, unless the neck breaks coming out.  This poor baby was huge, his neck was crooked to the left, it seemed he was in that position for a while. As his neck had a bow in it. He was very weak, so gave colostrum by syringe and gave Bo-se , nutradrench. I had to go out and make sure every 2 hours he nursed, throughout the night, he was unable to walk. I did train him to the teat, he had very strong suck reflux right out of the womb, but had to hold him up to momma. By morning he was standing on his own but with my help. I decided to make a brace for his neck, because he was always turned to the left, couldn't straighten his neck. Bracing helped after a few days, he learned to hold it straight and is big and strong now. Usually the ones with their heads back, parish either before or shortly after delivery, he is a miracle in my eye's. He is the one pictured with the spot on his knee. 

Had a no legs presentations as well, but an easy fix.
One didn't dilate, so I stimulate her to dilate.
Other than that, all normal births.

We have had 8 Does kid so far and have 16 kids, 12 doelings and 4 bucklings, still have a pretty Doughy(Doeling) year, sorry couldn't resist, LOL.

Here are some more kid pics, some are new, others are growing. I haven't gotten pics of the newest buck and doeling born at 1 am last night. Yellow tags are boys, pink tags girls.

The two paint doelings pictured first are sisters, it isn't the same goat, LOL


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Can I please have one of those first two paint does? Pleeeease???   So pretty!! 

I like them all a lot but that buck with a red tip on his tail is really cool.  

Wow! That's a lot of does! We've had 16 kids too, from 5 does. 10 does and 6 bucks!


----------



## Lstein

Such impressive babies! I mean...just horrible, you should send them here to ND to get rid of them before its too late!. :lol: Really though, I'm just floored at how ....muscular? and chunky looking they are!

So jealous of all these baby posts! I need to let the buck out earlier next year, this wait is awful! Still 4 weeks..... :hammer:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Wow, great kids. I just love the traditional with the jacked up front end! She is the first pic in the second group of pics earlier in the thread! Your kids are so nice and correct! They always look so square and flashy. I keep telling my husband we are going for a road trip to California and Washington sometime to see you and Crossroads, lol. He just shakes his head.
Glad you were able to correct the buck kid's neck. He probably had what in humans is called torticollis. It is caused by a muscle straining to one side. Usually muscle relaxers help it to return to normal. I don't know if they have muscle relaxants for goats , do they?


----------



## toth boer goats

Thanks everyone, your all to kind.:thumbup:

Crossroads, we will see, we still have more to kid. :wink:

loggyacres, I don't know about muscles relaxers, but bracing the neck straight forward worked really quick. This kid beat the odds for sure.


----------



## Trickyroo

Gorgeous Pam , love them all ! That little boy that had the problem is my favorite  And the last doeling , sooooo pretty 
All i can say about you having to help deliver that little buckling is WOW :-o
He wouldn't be a miracle if it wasnt for you  Awesome job :hugs:


----------



## ksalvagno

Your kids look great!


----------



## toth boer goats

Thank you everyone.:grouphug:

TrickyRoo thank you, so sweet. :hug:


----------



## Sweetgum813

So Beautiful!!!


----------



## milk and honey

Wow! You're amazing!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer

Wow! Your kids put mine to shame. LOL Yours are growing nicely as well. Hope the doe fairy stays with you!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Thank you all. 

Have 19 kids on the ground.
4 Bucklings to 15 Doelings. Unbelievable, I have to say, we usually get 50/50 or close to it, still have 7 more to kid.
But that Doe fairy, is liking toth boer goats. :lovey:


----------



## Lstein

toth boer goats said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> Have 19 kids on the ground.
> 4 Bucklings to 15 Doelings. Unbelievable, I have to say, we usually get 50/50 or close to it, still have 7 more to kid.
> But that Doe fairy, is liking toth boer goats. :lovey:


 Wow, that's amazing!


----------



## luvmyherd

Your kids are always so beautiful Pam. We had a hard birthing this season too but all three and Mama made it. Glad your little guy is okay.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

That is so awesome! Sure makes it harder to decide who to keep though.


----------



## rebelINny

I Love Love love the first buckling pictured. He's so stout and muscular already! I need a buck like that!


----------



## toth boer goats

Thank you again everyone.

:update:
Well 29 kids and 2 left to kid. It has been busy here, no losses, but had a couple who didn't dilate and helped to do so and get them out, there was one that man, was difficult. I never rip the does when a big kid is trying to come out with no dilation, just work at it and work at it, a lot of work on that one. It ended well. 
19 doelings
10 bucklings

So the Doe fairy took a break I guess, LOL. 

Here are some more kids and our first spots out of DA'S Rock, :wahoo:but so far bucks, the 2 left to kid are bred to DA'S rock so I am anxious, one is over due by 2 days, so tired. The other has a beautiful solid red doeling out of DA"s ROck, but not complaining about no color. 2 out of 4 so far DA's ROck gave color. 

The 1st 4 are out of DA's Rock my spotted buck.

The next 4 are out of Master Yoda, we have a buck born out of him we may retain but I haven't taken a pic yet, he is huge and looks good.

The last 2 are out of crossfire


----------



## Waldo

Pretty, adorable, wonderful babies!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Congrats!!! Sooo pretty! Love those spots!  :drool:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Congrats  Lots of adorable lil goaties there! I'll take #31


----------



## ksalvagno

They are all just too cute!


----------



## rebelINny

Nice big kids! Now to ship me a buck to breed to my new does. ...lol


----------



## Trickyroo

I can't decide now :thinking: i love # 1 , then i really love # 85……..
Im going to have to take them all and hopefully i can decide which one or two i'll keep  I'll send you my mailing info


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Definitely keeping you in mind when we get a new buck! I am in love DA's Rock's kids. Gorgeous!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, thank you all. 

The one Doe who was 2 days late finally kidded last night, she had 2 beautiful all spotted bucklings and a solid red buck, all huge, incredible for triplets, haven't gotten any spotted doelings yet, but in hopes, I do have one left to kid to give me DA'S Rock spots. I only bred him to 4 does because of his age, so we don't have many out of him. But what we have so far, are really nice and with color. I am very happy.
I will take pics soon and post them.

Think pink


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Awesome! Too bad no does... but those fully spotted boys must be really cool! 

Did Stormy kid or is she the one still due?


----------



## happybleats

Just beautiful!!! WOW!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Still didn't get pics on the really spotted kids yet, I mean they are spotted all over, super nice, but will soon.
Wish they were does too.


You have a good eye, no Stormy has not kidded yet, she was due yesterday so watching her closely. Can't wait.
I am super pleased with DA'S Rock's kids so far. :hi5:


----------



## Trickyroo

Well go get those pictures


----------



## Crossroads Boers

toth boer goats said:


> Still didn't get pics on the really spotted kids yet, I mean they are spotted all over, super nice, but will soon.
> Wish they were does too.
> 
> You have a good eye, no Stormy has not kidded yet, she was due yesterday so watching her closely. Can't wait.
> I am super pleased with DA'S Rock's kids so far. :hi5:


Looking forward to the pics! 

Oh good.... whew.... I was worried she kidded with bucks.  Spotted does Stormy.... spotted does! ray:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Think pink and spots Stormy.


----------



## Trickyroo

Spots , lot and lots of spots


----------



## springkids

What a gorgeous kid crop for sure!!!!
I bet your super proud.....I would be!!
Congrats on all those great kiddos.....


----------



## Trickyroo

Hows Stormy doing ?


----------



## toth boer goats

Sorry it took so long. Thank you for the nice compliments.

Stormy kidded, 2 doelings and they are spotted. :fireworks::wahoo::leap:
1st five are of the 2 doelings out of stormy/ DA'S Rock.

Ginger had 2 spotted bucklings, out of DA'S Rock.they are the 6th, 7th, 8th pics.

The last 2 pics are of the maybe keeper buck out of Yoda and Lisa Marie, we wanted a colored Yoda and may have one now. We will watch him grow and see. ;-)


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Congratulations!! :leap: :dance: :stars: They are all absolutely gorgeous! I LOVE those spots.  

Stormy's girls are breathtaking...  Soooooo happy she gave you two spotted does!! :leap: :woohoo:


----------



## Trickyroo

Wow , talk about seeing spots :clap::thumb::stars::dancing::woohoo:
They are stunning ! Im so happy you got your gorgeous spotting doelings :hug:
What beautiful babies , enjoy them :hi5:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

Way to go Stormy! whisper: now would be a good time to get spoiled Stormy after those gorgeous doelings.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Yay! Congrats.


----------



## FarmerInaDress

Yay, I'm glad you got your spotted girls. They are beautiful!


----------



## toth boer goats

Thank you All. 

I am a proud goat momma. :grouphug::thumb:artygroup:

Talk about save the best for last, LOL, no, my others kids are nice too.

We are very happy with DA"S Rock's kids, he seems to be dominant in his spots. We do not have any spotted genetics does, so I was kinda thinking we wouldn't of gotten many, but I am super surprised we have well spotted kids out of him with our does. I read on a site somewhere, you need a spotted Doe and a spotted buck to get good spots, but that was false, LOL. Anyway, I have spots and will have more next breeding season.


----------



## Jessica84

Ha!!! Sooo not true for me either on both parents being spotted. I've had one that had basically a whit kid with a few spots, then a red with maybe 4 spots. I like the loud spotted like your kids there and that just didn't happen with spots with spots with me


----------



## springkids

I read on a site somewhere, you need a spotted Doe and a spotted buck to get good spots, but that was false


A lot of times when you breed spots to spots you get traditionals....guess how I know.:hammer:


----------



## CountyLineAcres

toth boer goats said:


> ...but I am super surprised we have well spotted kids out of him with our does. I read on a site somewhere, you need a spotted Doe and a spotted buck to get good spots, but that was false, LOL. Anyway, I have spots and will have more next breeding season.


You'd be surprised! Breeding spots to spots typically ends up with less spots believe it or not. But those offspring tend to throw even more spots. I find the best results breeding no spots to spots.

Have I said "spots" enough? Lol


----------



## toth boer goats

LOL, Oh I know, I was really shocked seeing all those spots, I received not just a few but all over spotted kids. My buck must be very dominate, which is good. 
Oh boy, spots is the word, HeHe, sorry about that.. 
Good to know breeding spots to spots may get less spots. Oh boy, here I go again. :hammer::doh::thumbup: :crazy::laugh:


----------



## RPC

Interesting I have a dappled doe and her red sister plus a spotted doe bred to a traditional buck so we will see if I get the same spotted results.


----------



## toth boer goats

You sure might Roger. I thought my odds were bad but hey, I was really wrong, LOL 

Good luck, it is a pleasant surprise seeing spots appear as they come out.


----------



## Trickyroo

I agree , the most exciting part is seeing the babies come out 
Especially with spots


----------



## Jessica84

So when are these babies gonna be priced??


----------



## NyGoatMom

Beautiful doelings  Congrats~!! arty:


----------



## RaineyDayFarms

Love seeing all these babies, especially the spotted ones 
I've been waiting to see his kids. One day one might have to make its way to Texas.

Congrats!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Thank you all. 

When the spotted kids were being born, it was like I was a kid and saying "They have spots", oh my, they are spotted and put on my happy dance. :wink::-o:dancedgi:
I was so ecstatic over them, HeHe. 

I will price them at 1 month old when I can evaluate them easier. 

I would love to ship one to Texas one day.


----------



## Jessica84

I went to you page and got birthdays and wrote them down


----------



## toth boer goats

:wink:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I think it's time for some new pics...


----------



## toth boer goats

OK here ya go, the first 5 are Crossfire Kids.

Pics 6-10 are DA'S Rock, they are not a month old yet.


----------



## rebelINny

Gorgeous kids!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Beautiful kids!


----------



## Trickyroo

WOW , they certainly got busy growing and filing out , lol.. 
Gorgeous ! Love the first one and the lots of spots one 
The sixth picture is awesome , what a little show off , lol.
Baby is like " look no further , i got all dis going on" 
If i keep looking at them all , i end up changing my mind on my favorites , lol.. Im a total loss at al this….but i do want to learn


----------



## toth boer goats

Thank you all. 

LOL, yeah, he thinks he is all that. He decided to stretch as I was taking his pic, but I thought it looked cool. :laugh:


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Beautiful kids!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Thank you.


----------

